#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-24
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<jedijf> crick ets
<jthan> tadpole
<jthan> Guys.. who knows what the wop is?
<jthan> clarification..
<jthan> not /a/ wop
<jthan> THE wop
<mikedep333> rmg51, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/gnome-2-forked/?utm_source=pulsenews&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
<mikedep333> although personally I like both Gnome-Shell & Unity
<mikedep333> because I can launch an app by pressing the windows key, and then start typing the name
<rmg51> mikedep333: I read about the fork earlier
<mikedep333> yeah
<rmg51> what I liked about Cnome2 was the ability to add things to the panels
<rmg51> that is lost in Unity and Gnome3
<rmg51> I even tried Gnome Classic
<rmg51> can't add to the panel
<rmg51> Gnome3 doesn't run very well on my 2 older laptops
<rmg51> about all I could do is wait to be able to click on something
<rmg51> the wait was way too long so I just logged out :P
<rmg51> never got around to installing Gnome on Teddy's Systm76 laptop
<rmg51> I didn't upgrade this laptop yet
<rmg51> it's still running 11.04 in Ubuntu Classic mode
<jedijf> try lxde
<rmg51> for the moment I'm staying with xfce
<rmg51> if I get around to boot one of the older laptops I might try a few others
<pleia2> we elected a new xubuntu project lead today
<rmg51> I tried some of the light weight ones but didn't like the right click thing
<jthan> I want to install gentoo guys
<rmg51> again?
<jthan> Yes.
<jthan> I would try arch
<jthan> but
<jthan> idk
<jthan> Maybe not :-p
<jthan> I wish foresight made it further
<jthan> I developed for them for a bit
<rmg51> you should just pick something and stay with it
<jthan> That isn't any fun
<jthan> And you don't learn as much :-p
<jthan> there's nothing to tinker with and fix when you use ubuntu
<rmg51> I'm picking sleep and staying with it till the alarm goes off in the morning :-D
<rmg51> there is now if you don't like Unity :P
<jthan> True.
<jthan> But I use xfce
<jthan> and xubuntu
<jthan> so
<MutantTurkey> trinity!
<rmg51> I'll be using xfce as well
<MutantTurkey> did anyone read that article posted to /r/linux about "unity will be the end of ubuntu", read the article and call BS?
<rmg51> no
<rmg51> shower and sleep time
<rmg51> later
<MutantTurkey> IdleOne: where are thou?
<jthan> Who's still around and pumpin?
<InHisName> me neither
<InHisName>  a round pumpkin ?
<jthan> Hm.
<jthan> How are you, sir?
<jthan> erstazi: Shoutout to erie
<pangolin> MutantTurkey: wearing my Halloween costume.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<JonathanD> Whats happening?
<rmg51> nothing yet
<teddy-dbear> morning
 * InHisName yawns, "oh its morning already?"
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<ChinnoDog> What does it take to run a bot here? Are there rules? Do I have to fill out forms?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you can host the bot
<jedijf> our resources on our free vps don't make it practical
<InHisName> define vps
<jedijf> InHisName: google it
<ChinnoDog> I haz resources
<InHisName> So a bot hogs too much resources to be in a virtual world ?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: install it
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i run one from my office
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: my keyboard is now bugging the hell out of me. the A key is sticking
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: scratch that. a toothpick got stuck
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: i get that with my netbook, the keys seem soft...food and other gunk under
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: was a toothpick the tool to remove gunk, or the gunk?
<MobileTurkey> the gunk
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: and i can't remove and replace individual keys, i just don't have the skills nor patience
<MobileTurkey> used another pick to fix it
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<ChinnoDog> someone remind me how to prevent joins/parts from triggering the irssi activity notifier
<MutantTurkey> "/quit"
<MutantTurkey> http://i.clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<ChinnoDog> That will make them go away completely
<ChinnoDog> I want to see them, I just don't need to be notified
<MutantTurkey>  :|
<MutantTurkey> google my friend.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ignore
<jedijf> 14:28 Ignorance List:
<jedijf> 14:28    1 &bitlbee: MSGS
<jedijf> 14:28    2 #archlinux: JOINS PARTS
<jedijf> 14:28    3 #ubuntu-classroom*: JOINS PARTS
<jedijf> so /ignore #channel joins parts  or see /help ignore   like you need help
<ChinnoDog> oh, ic
<ChinnoDog> That is going to remove those levels entirely
<ChinnoDog> I only want to stop it from notifying
<ChinnoDog> I think it is one of the levels variables, though I don't remember how to do it per-channel
<jthan> Is there an intuitive way to "fan out" all your windows (mac expose style) with xfce?
<jedijf> unity can
<jedijf> *unity* *can*
<JonathanD> droid does.
<InHisName> for an "A" record in nameserver:  what is destination?  an IP address or ???
<JonathanD> ip
<InHisName> but when I am trying to setup for dynamicDNS then what goes there ?  the current IP ?
<jthan> InHisName: Yes
<jthan> InHisName: are you using no-ip or dyndns?
<jthan> dyndns I have never actually used..
<InHisName> afraid.org
<jthan> no-ip has a program you run that updates its IP periodicially from your computer.
<jthan> jedijf: xfce. no unity.
<InHisName> they all seem to offer that.
<jthan> If you aren't using it, its your current IP, and if that IP changes, you have to go on the site and update the record
<InHisName> there is supposed to be some software (win?) downloadable from the nameserver agency to do it automatically
<InHisName> I got a free registration of xyz.co.cc and zoneedit, dyndns, others black out that TLD.  Afraid does not.
<jthan> Never used it, so I can't offer much else
<InHisName> I'm supposed to list nameservers I use to the domain provider.  I got 2 days before it kicks out.   I suppose I need to wait for afraid to finish setting up the A records at midnight.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon that I gave up, to all
<ChinnoDog> You gave up bacon?
<anduril> the heresy
<ChinnoDog> We will have to have an intervention
<SamuraiAlba> Two failing heart valves AND a thickened left ventricle wall >.<
<rmg51> turkey bacon :-D
<ChinnoDog> SamuraiAlba: Do you have any evidence that shows that bacon will make that condition worse?
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: do you have any evidence that shows that bacon will make that condition better?
<anduril> bacon makes everything better
<anduril> it even cures plague
<SamuraiAlba> I also gave up beef
<SamuraiAlba> chicken, fish, fruits, and veggies!
<anduril> mmm fish
<ChinnoDog> So, all sources of protein and essential nutrients?
<SamuraiAlba> yup
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya, Calvin
<MutantTurkey> hey doode
<MutantTurkey> he hates me :[
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-25
<jthan> nah
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: where's our bot?
<TheEvilPhoenix> how much you want to bet he ate it :P
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: is now in charge of andrew?
<jedijf> basically
<rmg51> I guess that explains way andrew is never here ;-)
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: haven't finished setting up server yet. Will bot after setup.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: another great deal, btw
<ChinnoDog> =)
<ChinnoDog> club ChinnoDog has deals galore
<jedijf> apparently
<ChinnoDog> hi sadin
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: are you naming him, willbot ?
<ChinnoDog> "willbot"?
<InHisName> (08:43:32 PM) ChinnoDog: jedijf: haven't finished setting up server yet. Will bot after setup.
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> idk what he will be called. I guess it will be up to me.
<ChinnoDog> BaconBot?
<InHisName> Hmmmm
<ChinnoDog> ChinnoBot?
<InHisName> better'n willbot
<InHisName> Hey better
<ChinnoDog> lamabot
<InHisName> I like ChinnoBot best so far although BaconBot is close 2nd.
<sadin> hey chinnodog sorry bout that working on school work
<ChinnoDog> np
<jthan> digg++
<jthan> reddit--
<beta0x64> nuh uh
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> How goes?
<rmg51> 0/
<rmg51> ok, so far
<rmg51> just another slow morning in the neighborhood
<JonathanD> Yup
<InHisName> morning all
<teddy-dbear> morning
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: Where are you?
<InHisName> ChinnoBot where are u ?
<ChinnoDog> I can not actually call it ChinnoBot
<ChinnoDog> Otherwise noobs will think I am a bot too.
<ChinnoDog> And autocomplete will suck and no one will talk to me
<anduril> you are all bots
<ChinnoDog> In that case I should call it Human
<jedijf> human++
<jedijf> or name it what the irc java applet from website names people
<InHisName> guest3592 ?
<jedijf> US-PA-UserBot
<jedijf> although, i seem to prefer Human
<InHisName> Bot-tle
<InHisName> Bot-her
<InHisName> Ohhhooo a bot that bothers
<anduril> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltlrlcon5U1qdlh1io1_400.gif ROFL
<ChinnoDog> I could call it e-human since everything in the early days of the internet started with "e".
<InHisName> iHuman ?
<InHisName> iBot ?
<ChinnoDog> Only things made by apple start with i
<InHisName1> There was the iFruit in a comic strip, not from apple
<JonathanD> InHisName1 starts with I.
<JonathanD> Is he an apple product?
<InHisName1> a apple a day keeps the doctor away
<InHisName1> iBot-her-u
<ChinnoDog> Oh. ibot has another meaning.
<ChinnoDog> But in that case it can not be singular, so that does not make sense.
<MobileTurkey> i need a job
<rhpot1991> MobileTurkey: location?
<rmg51> I need to go home :-D
<jedijf> i need caffeine
<teddy-dbear> I need chocolate 8-)
 * rhpot1991 drinks his tea
<rhpot1991> also home sounds good
<MobileTurkey> rhpot1991: killer grove
 * MobileTurkey is so busy watching past house seasons he cant even keep up irc
<rhpot1991> google maps doesn't know any killer grove
<jedijf> 19090
<rhpot1991> ah towards philly, can't help you much there
<rhpot1991> I know things in harrisburg and scanton
<MobileTurkey> s/killer/willow
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: pretty good with numbers eh?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
 * SamuraiAlba misses bacons
<MobileTurkey> bacon to you siar!
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: idiot savant
<MobileTurkey> or is that sire?
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<SamuraiAlba> Sire :)
<MobileTurkey> well I am laying in bed watching house and eating licorice and drinking tea
<MobileTurkey> that is been my day since i work up at 12:30
<MobileTurkey> almost done season 7y
<MobileTurkey> :D
<rhpot1991> not sure how I feel about house anymore
<rhpot1991> its ok, but there are much better shows on tv
<MobileTurkey> i dont get cable.
<rhpot1991> breaking bad, justified, the walking dead to name a few
<MobileTurkey> heard walking dead was good
<rhpot1991> MobileTurkey: netflix should be your friend
<MobileTurkey> no job
<rhpot1991> maybe you should get on that instead of watching house :)
<MobileTurkey> very good point
<SamuraiAlba> Cal, need a job?
<MobileTurkey> I am also half way through my lego starwars campeign
<MobileTurkey> SamuraiAlba: ya doode
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.sarducd.it
<rhpot1991> MobileTurkey: did you graduate recently?
<SamuraiAlba> download it :)
<SamuraiAlba> use it to make a bootable usb :)
<MobileTurkey> rhpot1991: nope
<SamuraiAlba> Use it to fix compootars
<rhpot1991> hmmm for some reason I thought you were in school
<rhpot1991> prob making stuff up
<SamuraiAlba> Im double majoring >.<
<SamuraiAlba> Yay!  Pell grant!
<MobileTurkey> nice nice nice
<MobileTurkey> my buddy got the pell grant.
 * SamuraiAlba hates the college book store, however.
<MobileTurkey> SamuraiAlba: stop buying books
<SamuraiAlba> Wants 149.90 for a 500GB USB 2 drive...
<MobileTurkey> I didnt buy any books this semester...
 * SamuraiAlba cuddles his $70 Toshiba USB 3.0 500gb
<MobileTurkey> rhpot1991: yeah still in school
<rhpot1991> ah ok
 * MobileTurkey cuddles his thinkpad :)
<rhpot1991> just find whatever you can get then
<SamuraiAlba> What model think?
<MobileTurkey> x220
<SamuraiAlba> nice toy :)
<MobileTurkey> not a toy!
<SamuraiAlba> I still want an ole t61 just to mod it with a high res LCD :)
<MobileTurkey> BUSINESS CLASS LAPTOP.
<MobileTurkey> :p
<SamuraiAlba> I have an HP Pavilion DV6-6170US
<MobileTurkey> I wish i got the upgraded screen on this thing
<MobileTurkey> viewing angles are terrible
<SamuraiAlba> Core i7 2.0Ghz @ 2.6
<MobileTurkey> SamuraiAlba: I don't get it
<SamuraiAlba> 6GB DDR3, 750gb HD, Radeon 6770 :)
<MobileTurkey> like macbook air has the i7
<MobileTurkey> clocked at 1.5ghz...
<SamuraiAlba> I use throttlestop to jack it into turbo :)
<MobileTurkey> it doesn't make sense to get a i7
<MobileTurkey> especially not on a laptop
<rhpot1991> MobileTurkey: you don't happen to know java do you?
<MobileTurkey> ESPECIALLY since the stats arn't all the better
<SamuraiAlba> I got it for rockin Pyrit-OpenCL
<MobileTurkey> rhpot1991: no :[ I dont have any legitimate business skills relating to computers
<SamuraiAlba> My linux+ and security + classes :)
<MobileTurkey> can't do websites, cant make java, cant do python or scripting, don't know about database managment
<rhpot1991> MobileTurkey: my fault for assuming so with you being in here
<MobileTurkey> I know plenty of other things
<jedijf> crochet?
<MobileTurkey> oragami, kite building..
<MobileTurkey> crochet yes.
<SamuraiAlba> Read up on Sardu :)
<SamuraiAlba> Learn it :)
<SamuraiAlba> Use it to clean PCs :)
<SamuraiAlba> $40 a pop :)
<rhpot1991> you need to concentrate on things that there is a market for :)
<MobileTurkey> I dabble in paint by number
<MobileTurkey> rhpot1991: I am still an idealistic teenager.
<MobileTurkey> my pet rock collection is massive...
<rhpot1991> MobileTurkey: retail job until you graduate
<jedijf> insert broke, where appropriate
<rhpot1991> MobileTurkey: what are you going to school for?
<SamuraiAlba> U can do it on an 8gb USB key :)
<MobileTurkey> rhpot1991: yeah seriously, i was working at 711 before
<rhpot1991> I worked circuit city in college
<MobileTurkey> rhpot1991: Secondary Education History
<rhpot1991> as well as a few other places
<MobileTurkey> did circuit city close entirely? or just the ones near here
<rhpot1991> all gone as of a few years ago I think
<MobileTurkey> http://www.circuitcity.com/
<rhpot1991> then systemax bought it up and turned it into a website
<MobileTurkey> still exists....
<MobileTurkey> ah
<rhpot1991> its owned by the same company that owns compusa, tiger direct, etc
<MobileTurkey> all terrible...
<MobileTurkey> I don't trust any vendors, even online ones
<MobileTurkey> I do like Sweetwater though, they are very good
<rhpot1991> amazon I do trust
<MobileTurkey> but amazon is evil
<MobileTurkey> thats what rms said ._.
<SamuraiAlba> I hate windows...
<SamuraiAlba> dang MBR
<SamuraiAlba> Son deleted Fedora partition on his laptop
<SamuraiAlba> NO windows DVD around...
<SamuraiAlba> just a grub prompt
<rhpot1991> I do with they would stop using drm, but from a customer service standpoint I've always been happy
<MobileTurkey> ii hear they treat their workers poorly
<MobileTurkey> did anyone see that iama a while back?
<SamuraiAlba> which IAMA?
<MobileTurkey> about a warehouse worker for amazon
<SamuraiAlba> oooh
<MobileTurkey> somewhat interesting
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-26
<ChinnoDog> MobileTurkey: sudo make me a sandwich
<TheEvilPhoenix> ChinnoDog:  sudo rm -rf /sbin/make/
<TheEvilPhoenix> er
<TheEvilPhoenix> ChinnoDog:  sudo rm -rf /sbin/make
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> or wherever make is
 * TheEvilPhoenix doesnt have it installed
<MobileTurkey> make no target found
<MobileTurkey> or some such
<MobileTurkey> no target named "sandwich"
<MobileTurkey> i forget...
<MobileTurkey> No rule to make target "sandwich". Stop.
<MobileTurkey> eh?
 * TheEvilPhoenix yawns
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Boy ! a buncha EARLY birds this morning
<InHisName> No, wait, that long one was 4PM not AM,   Good Morning regulars.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<SamuraiAlba> mornin!
<SamuraiAlba> I ahve to go to the campus, today, for work.  No classes LOL
<MutantTurkey> okay we have a puzzle
<MutantTurkey> we have 10 TV's that need to display from 1 computer.
<MutantTurkey> not all are HDMI so i think ethernet is out.
<MutantTurkey> ideas?
<rhpot1991> MutantTurkey: all at the same time?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> for my friends business
<MutantTurkey> something like this? http://sewelldirect.com/HDMI-Splitter-1x8-v13b.asp?ad_source=GoogleAdWords&ad_medium=PPC&ad_term=5%20way%20HDMI%20splitter&ad_campaign=53983803&ad_group=2108479683&ad_network=search&ad_creative=7789032243&gclid=CLWE07e3hqwCFYIQNAodQFxx_w
<MutantTurkey> edit: no hdmi slots
<MutantTurkey> gotta use old school video cables
<MutantTurkey> why do I see andrew in every room I enter :|
<InHisName> hes a bot ?
<MutantTurkey> :oooooo
<InHisName> do both,  HDMI and video cables depending on which type monitor you are connecting
<MobileTurkey> but how do we connect it to 10 monitors from a typical pc?
<ChinnoDog> MobileTurkey: Use multihead video cards and/or usb video.
<ChinnoDog> usb uses a lot of bandwidth though, so if you use a lot of those you are probably best off adding ports with an add-in card if needed instead of using a hub.
<MobileTurkey> :x
<MobileTurkey> multihead video card?
<MobileTurkey> with 10 ports?
<MobileTurkey> ChinnoDog: i would think that a video card + RCA output would be better
<MobileTurkey> ubuntu's package names are so god damned inconsistant.
<MobileTurkey> libgtk-3-0 libgtk-2.0-0 libgtk-3-dev libgtk-3-0-dbg
<ChinnoDog> MobileTurkey: The signal is degraded if you are using RCA. Multihead is best because the video will be fast. It is common for motherboards to have two video slots now. I think I've even seen three.  I've seen video cards with as many as 4 outputs, though they might be too expensive to be worth it.
<ChinnoDog> pfft
<ChinnoDog> MobileTurkey must have auto reconnect
<MobileTurkey> I do.
<MobileTurkey> mostly related to the fact that my schools wifi is terrible and autokicks me
<ChinnoDog> But then you don't see things that are said to you because you are in the middle of timing out when I send them.
<MobileTurkey> i think at a regular interval
<MobileTurkey> maybe the dhcp release is only a certain amount of time?
<MobileTurkey> maybe I could increase it?
<ChinnoDog> DHCP leases are usually on the scale of days
<ChinnoDog> Easiest thing to do is use remote client like irssi or use a bnc.
<ChinnoDog> If you use a bnc we won't see any interuption and your bnc will replay the log for you when you reconnect.
<MobileTurkey> right I could ssh into my server and connect to irssi with screen
<MobileTurkey> but I like to use koinqueror
<MobileTurkey> I mean konversation
<MobileTurkey> lag up to 200ms as well
<ChinnoDog> Then use a bnc
<rhpot1991> bip
<rhpot1991> is what I use
<ChinnoDog> or irssi-proxy
<ChinnoDog> (idk how irssi-proxy works)
<rhpot1991> I do bip + xchat
<rhpot1991> MobileTurkey: sounds like you need some sort of splitter/amplifier deal
<MobileTurkey> rhpot1991: yeah its for just a RCA dealio
<MobileTurkey> i could just get a TON of splitters?
<rhpot1991> proib not
<rhpot1991> prob need some powered box that will amp it
<MobileTurkey> okay
<InHisName> joe left the doghouse  ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> he was in a small prison that was shaped like a doghouse.  i just let him out :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-27
 * InHisName catches up reading in 47 milli-seconds
<pangolin> slow reader :P
<andrew> MutantTurkey: Because you are stalking me.
<InHisName> andrew speaks !
<InHisName> g'mornin' andrew
<rmg51> Morning
<pleia2> morning
<rmg51> did the world just come to an end?
<rmg51> pleia2: is awake at this hour?
<pleia2> rmg51: I'm in charlotte
<pleia2> took a redeye in on my way to orlando
 * pleia2 waits for next airplane
<rmg51> and the chance to buy a new pair of mouse ears :-D
<pleia2> \o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning sleepyhead
<JonathanD> Yes
<JonathanD> I woke up at 2 and couldn't sleep :/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> delayed morning to you, JonathanD
<InHisName> morning teddy-dbear
<rmg51> 0/
<InHisName> u2 rmg51
 * TheEvilPhoenix enters carrying coffee for everyone
<teddy-dbear> do you have hot chocolate for me?
<TheEvilPhoenix> nope, sorry
<TheEvilPhoenix> only coffee today
<teddy-dbear> :P
<ChinnoDog> hooray for internet wayback machine, and recover the few blog postings I made before server died.
<ChinnoDog> New blog needs a clever name
<ChinnoDog> ChinnoDog's blog, suppository of human knowledge.
<ChinnoDog> Someone suggest something better
<rmg51> the dog's house?
<ChinnoDog> That could make for an interesting metaphore. Elaborate.
<rmg51> just a play on your nick
<ChinnoDog> My blog will be in the dog house before it is even up
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<ChinnoDog> I could call it "Dog with a Bone" but I think in addition to people who get the idiom there will be snickering.
<MutantTurkey> drumstick reference might be better for me
<ChinnoDog> 'wag the dog' is appropriate but it is a movie with a title most people recognize
<ChinnoDog> I think I haven't a dog's chance of getting this right the first time
<MutantTurkey> tuck your tail and run
<ChinnoDog> can't. I'm like a dog with a bone. Must finish.
<ChinnoDog> By the time I figure this out I am going to be dog tired
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-28
<jedijf> put more effort in the blog posts than the title
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I'm going to try to use every dog idiom there is. lol. One per post! But, what is the title going to be??
<ChinnoDog> It is my blog/wiki/repository of obscure human knowledge
<jedijf> the pound
<jedijf> spca
<ChinnoDog> spca?
<jedijf> the bark
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: society for the prevention of cruelty to animals
<jedijf> oh oh oh , Go on the paper
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> I can't call my blog that!
<jedijf> paper trained
<ChinnoDog> Maybe if that can be turned into a metaphore that doesn't allude too strongly to pooping.
<rmg51> all the poop that's fit to blog
<MutantTurkey> poop eh?
 * ChinnoDog sighs loudly
<TheEvilPhoenix> foobarbaz?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :p
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I could combine two idioms into something rediculous
<ChinnoDog> idk
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to go kick some puppies now
<ChinnoDog> This project could be another inflatable dog and pony show anyway.
<jthan> jedijf: when is the next official meeting/
<InHisName> I just went to and came back from the alternate os group in Brwn Mwar     Lotta rain falling.
<InHisName> ChinnoBlog
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: lame
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: If you had a blog that would be an acceptable title.
<ChinnoDog> Wait. Do you have a blog? I am remembering you have something.
<ChinnoDog> I'm not subscribed to it, wherever it is.
<MutantTurkey> nope
<MutantTurkey> I decided I don't have anything to blog about.
<MutantTurkey> :/
<MutantTurkey> I just have a website
<MutantTurkey> ping
<MutantTurkey> http://www.mutantturkey.com/
<MutantTurkey> website
<MutantTurkey> no blog there
<MutantTurkey> though I may start one soon
<MutantTurkey> doing lots of devel so maybe that wuld be interesting
<MutantTurkey> dunno
<ChinnoDog> It is a blog without a blog
<MutantTurkey> i suppose
<MutantTurkey> actually i use it
<MutantTurkey> it has links to everywhere i need to go
<ChinnoDog> So, it is your home page?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> in a very good sense of it
<MutantTurkey> okay, need gurus here to help!
<MutantTurkey> I have 5000+ SVN commits i need to work through. I figure that using LibreOffice Calc will be good (aka Excel) way to work through it and sort it and so on
<MutantTurkey> basically we are releasing trinity 3.5.13 and some unlucky soul needs to make release notes (me)
<MutantTurkey> so i am thinking if I can export my svn log to an excel document...
<MutantTurkey> I can output in xml
<MutantTurkey> hmmm
<MutantTurkey> xslt very nice
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> wheee
<rmg51> as the old saying goes..... another day another dollar :-/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> morning Mr teddy-dbear
 * InHisName realizes that only the ones with jobs get that dollar.
<ChinnoDog> What do you call those Wheel of Fortune puzzles that combine two unrelated phrases?
<InHisName> Like this ChinnoDog ?   piece of cake walk
<ChinnoDog> exactly
<ChinnoDog> dog pound of flesh
<InHisName> Its called "before and after", ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I could call my blog "Tail wag the dog and bark yourself"
<ChinnoDog> Here is the decryption key: http://www.cesarsway.com/news/dognews/dog-idioms
<ChinnoDog> It isn't a Before and After. It is mangled.
<InHisName1> update mgr: 110 items, one kept failing the 'unzip' portion.  Rebooted 1 selected, it worked this time.  No more updates.   All good on background machine.
<InHisName1> Funny, 11.04 said that my background machine could not support Unity and it gave me regular. Now Unitiy is there in 11.10 !
<MutantTurkey> funny how that is
<jedijf> it's probably 2d unity....unity is the only default, no more gnome-classic fallback
<ChinnoDog> Glad I jumped ship before that happened.
<InHisName> jumped ship, where ? Into the wild waters of Windows ?
<ChinnoDog> no. xubuntu
<ChinnoDog> It is unity free
<ssweeny> oh unity's not so bad
<ssweeny> it's certainly not directed at technical folks
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: you're still on that same ship, just changed cabins.  ubuntu / linux ship
<ChinnoDog> That other part needs to be removed at the next overhaul
<ssweeny> so if you're used to tweaking every little thing you won't be happy
<ssweeny> and i have my list of gripes to bring up again next week at UDS
<ssweeny> but for the most part it works well
<ssweeny> (i personally hate having the menus in the panel for non-maximized windows. griped about it last year. will gripe again)
<InHisName> I keep forgetting to look WAY up over to left for more things to do to, ssweeny
<rmg51> I'm with ChinnoDog
<rmg51> xfce
<rmg51> I need at least on working panel for the extras that I use that work off a panel
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I should start #xubuntu-us-pa
<jedijf> 6 months late to the debate
<ChinnoDog> What was the debate?
<SamuraiAlba> Good tofurkey to all!
<InHisName> tofurkey ?    u gone veggie on us ??!!??
<SamuraiAlba> no
<SamuraiAlba> Two defective heart valvesAND a thickened left ventricle
<InHisName> You're just a youngster, you're not supposed to have those things this early.
<ChinnoDog> not enough bacon
<SamuraiAlba> I miss bacons :(
<InHisName> I guess you would.
<InHisName> Not only miss out on bacon but most other high salt and high fat foods don't you?
<ChinnoDog> om nom high fat
<TheEvilPhoenix> B A C O N?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix has some bacon
<ChinnoDog> starting to get hungry
<TheEvilPhoenix> any of you skilled wtih ubuntu server and PEM?
 * TheEvilPhoenix needs some help
<TheEvilPhoenix> and neither #ubuntu nor #ubuntu-server are helpful
<ChinnoDog> There is an #ubuntu-us-dc you know
<TheEvilPhoenix> whats that :P
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> sorry
 * TheEvilPhoenix slaps ChinnoDog :P
<ChinnoDog> I forgot what channel i was in!
 * ChinnoDog slaps ChinnoDog around a bit with a large trout
<ChinnoDog> I don't know what PEM is
<ChinnoDog> TheEvilPhoenix: what is PEM?
<TheEvilPhoenix> your face
<TheEvilPhoenix> :p
<jedijf> cert stuff ssl
<jedijf> etc
<TheEvilPhoenix> jedijf:  aye.  i got it all fixed though
<TheEvilPhoenix> btw you arent identified
<TheEvilPhoenix> desynced?
<anduril> holy hell on a turkey leg Accuweather saying 9.1in NWS 5-10in and weather.com saying 10-15in for my zip code!??!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-29
<InHisName> where the ?? are you at anduril
<InHisName> central pa ?
<anduril> yup camp hill area 5 miles west of harrisburg
<anduril> apparently in the frakkin bulls eye
<InHisName> enjoy all your snow
<anduril> I want it but at the same time I gotta be at work at 12
<anduril> till 10
<InHisName> we are to get dab late in storm.  Mostly rain for tomorrow
<anduril> philly area?
<InHisName> Got snow shoes or XC skis ?
<anduril> well worst comes to worst I can walk to my parents work (bout a a mile) but my apartment is only about 3 miles its just a pita to drive especially with snow and even more especially with almost bald tires. If we do get that level and it lays on the roads I'll be driving home with like 10psi in my tires for traction
<InHisName> 3 miles is ALL there is???   Do you feet work?  Walking is supposed to be good for you.
<anduril> if I walk I have a high chance of dying. I either walk a very, very long route thats relatively safe (depsite crossing a few major roads) or else I walk a highway and probably die
<anduril> I'd bike it (used to from farther) but then I messed my knee up in dec and despite the MRI's showing nothing wrong with it at all (multiple opinions) still cant get by without a brace and I have to ice it pretty much every day and take 8-12 advils a day. so...walking/biking is out of it
<InHisName> Awww, call a taxi and pay for the privlige
<InHisName> Then you may be concerned about falling meteors landing on the taxi.
<anduril> ...
<anduril> wtf would I take a taxi? lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> anduril:  8 - 10 advils is unhealthy
<TheEvilPhoenix> that much ibuprofen can kill your liver
<anduril> its within prescription levels (talked it over with my doctor)
<anduril> and my liver is already screwed to begin with so *shrugs* my genetics have condemned me long before this hehe
<InHisName> bad knees, and future bad liver, what else anduril ?
<anduril> multiple types of cancer if the depression or alcoholism doesnt do me in. high blood pressure, diabeties, did I mention brain cancer?
<InHisName> awww now you killed him.
<InHisName> and he came back to life again
<InHisName> I guess that's what a phoenix is about
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<InHisName> so you can come back to life, but can you bunny hop a canyon with a motorcycle ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> dont have to
 * TheEvilPhoenix flies across the canyon
 * TheEvilPhoenix waves from the distance
<InHisName> as he admires his audience and WHAMS into a stone pillar.   "George !, look out for that pillar !"   OOoooo uggh!
 * TheEvilPhoenix goes through the pillar and appears on the other side.  The pillar then explodes due to the antimatter trail TheEvilPhoenix left behind.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ... oops :P
<InHisName> But was he worried ? NOoooo, not at all.   He has his exploding pillar safety suit on.
<InHisName> However when an 'angry bird' flew over his head, well this corrosive white stuff ate holes thru the protections suit......
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<InHisName> me yawns
<ChinnoDog> me too
<TheEvilPhoenix> not me
 * TheEvilPhoenix injects InHisName and ChinnoDog with caffeine solutions
<ChinnoDog> Now I'm tired and I can't sleep
<ChinnoDog> me headdesk until sleep
<InHisName> Now you did it.   NOW I have to stand up and walk away to 'little boys room'.   SOoooo evil !
 * TheEvilPhoenix assists by hitting ChinnoDog with a pistol
<TheEvilPhoenix> InHisName:  hehe have fun
 * TheEvilPhoenix throws ChinnoDog into InHisName's home
 * InHisName notes that there are FOUR toilets here, NO waiting.
<ChinnoDog> That is a lot. How many bedrooms are there?
<InHisName> can be up to 6, but we are using one as office and another as storeroom.
<ChinnoDog> That is a high bathroom to bedroom ratio even if you had 6
<InHisName> Before the addition: 3br + 2toilets (1.5 bathrooms)
<jthan> Don't you normally have more toilets than bathrooms?
<ChinnoDog> eh?
<ChinnoDog> Toilets outside the bathroom?
<ChinnoDog> Toilets in the living room save a trip at commercial
<jthan> lol
<jthan> No
<jthan> But.. like.. a "half bath" is what a powder room falls under, no?
<InHisName> Yep 1.5 bathrooms = 2 toilets usually.   Once I saw a demo house that was 2.5 baths and there were 4 toilets. (The master bath had 2!!)
<InHisName> I have also heard a 3/4 bath has shower stall but NO tub.
<InHisName> Before we got our foster kids, I marveled that we had 4 toilets and only three people to use them.  That happens when you are a 3 person family and have a 3.5 bath 6 br house.  Now with 5 it is not so absurd.  And the old master br and 1/2 bath are used for storage so we are really 3 bathrooms and 4 bedrooms and 5 people. [not to mention 2 computer 'rooms'  office & basement]
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to shopping
<waltman> morning
<waltman> At least I think it's morning out there.
<JonathanD> questionable.
<waltman> Lovely weather if you're a duck. Or a sled dog. Or maybe a sled duck.
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> sled duck = penguin.
<waltman> Speaking of which, I see there's a new all-singing all-dancing animated penguin movie coming out soon.
<JonathanD> how exciting.
<JonathanD> *sighs*
<JonathanD> I told crissis boss I had computers. He wants 2 of them. Today.
<JonathanD> They exist but are not prepared.
<JonathanD> I just offloaded my last "prepared" one.
<waltman> Fortunately the snow provides perfect cover.
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> I'm already scheduled for 5 hours of work for him today.
<JonathanD> Don't think I'm getting out of it.
<waltman> I've got a haircut scheduled for 9 am.
<JonathanD> IN THE SNOW!
<waltman> I'm hoping to get it done before the snow.
<JonathanD> It sounds more like rain to me.
<JonathanD> Guess I should check the weather.
<JonathanD> 5-8 inches of instantly melting snow?
<JonathanD> it's not going to stick, I imagine.
<waltman> Not much.
<JonathanD> who keeps eating all my precision drivers?
<SamuraiAlba> Good tofurkey to all!
<JonathanD> hello SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going
<SamuraiAlba> ?
<SamuraiAlba> I need to get a new BODY for my HP Pavilion DV6 6170
<SamuraiAlba> Dropped my laptop >.<
<SamuraiAlba> Was in the bag, and the strap on my Swiss Gear bag popped off
<SamuraiAlba> Dented the corner of the lid and body
<SamuraiAlba> Over a grand of laptop >.<
<SamuraiAlba> Anyway...
<andrew> morning
<SamuraiAlba> I shut down my guilds TS server last night
<SamuraiAlba> Our guild died :(
<SamuraiAlba> I'm thinking of selling the hardware....
<JonathanD> ouch.
<JonathanD> hi andrew
<SamuraiAlba> I updated it to Ubunutu 11.10, and I have a 10 server 512 TS server license
<andrew> long day today, spending my morning over in Oaks, then Pottstown for the afternoon
<SamuraiAlba> I was told I am no longer allowed to bring my Alfa USB wireless to the campus
<SamuraiAlba> Jeez... Point out 39 flaws in their net security ver 2 weeks and they get mad :(
<SamuraiAlba> *over 2
<SamuraiAlba> Like the fact that ON campus, on the school unsecured wifi, you can omit "www" and suddenly get to the Cisco Wireless Security control panel, and that they are still using Cicsco 7 hashes...
<andrew> I'm out, have a good day (of course, you can always show up, bouldering competition all day at Philly Rock Gym in Oaks and Roller Derby in the afternoon in Pottstown http://pottstownrollerderbyrockstars.com/ )
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<SamuraiAlba> Alo got threatened with being escorted off campus...
<SamuraiAlba> O-o
<SamuraiAlba> I never told ANYONE about the flaws OTHER than the IT director LOL
<waltman> until NOW :)
<SamuraiAlba> Ack!
<SamuraiAlba> NACK!
<JonathanD> got one of my recent salvages recovering to XP home (eww) so hopefully that'll do.
<JonathanD> recovering to XP home with AOL preinstalled
<JonathanD> and compuserve
<SamuraiAlba> ack!
<InHisName>  does compuserve still run ?  I haven't heard of them in several years now.
<JonathanD> I have no idea.
 * SamuraiAlba joins #OccupyTacoBell
<JonathanD> and.... python?
<JonathanD> pre installed
<SamuraiAlba> Ok.  Client has Lenovo Netbook.  Password locked.  I have bios hash cracking utils.  How much should I charge?
<JonathanD> Just bios pwd?
<SamuraiAlba> yeah
<SamuraiAlba> She has one with a Hard Disk PW... how will I crack that?
<SamuraiAlba> One drive is laready bricked from her GUESSING
<InHisName> What's your charge to re-partition the hard drive and re-install all the stuff she had.?   Would it be worth 2-3thousand more that that to her to recover what was there ?, than try a backup or whatever she used ?
<InHisName> s/that that/than that/
<SamuraiAlba> Cant repartition.
<SamuraiAlba> Drive LOCKED via firmware password
<SamuraiAlba> other drive she HAD was shown as 160GB, after too many guesses?  0GB
<SamuraiAlba> $40 to install windows or Linux provided she has legit key
<SamuraiAlba> BIOS unlock?  $40
<SamuraiAlba> It's a simple dos app :)
<InHisName> 160GB ?   MicroCenter has a bigger drive for only $29, throw it away and put the $29 one there and start fresh.  Or buy a 1TB for $49
<InHisName> power outs   nope back on again
<InHisName> nother one
<InHisName> still oout.    Beeping not faster yet.   Turned off monitor to streatch things a bit
<InHisName> Ooops now faster.
<InHisName> guess it'll be long wait for truk to fix break not coming back soon
<SamuraiAlba> back
<SamuraiAlba> I'll tell her 29 :)
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-30
<Sixxstring1> hello
<InHisName> Good Morning, power came back finally at 2:56am.
<InHisName> Refining my to do list for restoring electronics after power outage.  Still took over an hour of messing around.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> I'm going to have to go in the office and fix things.
<JonathanD> Power went out there.
<InHisName> Stay busy for an hour an you can get it done, JonathanD
<JonathanD> InHisName: it's usually just 3 buttons.
<JonathanD> and then wait for everything to turn green.
<InHisName> only 4 buttons, can you automate it for future incidents ?
<JonathanD> If I can get the UPS to turn back on, maybe.
<rmg51> morning
<InHisName> mornin' rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> off to church I'll be back late afternoon
<InHisName> have a good time shoveling
<InHisName> Hello hello lo lo lo anyone home?
<InHisName> Sounds like an echo in here !
<ChinnoDog> echo echo echo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-22
<geekyadam> hi all. anyone up?
 * waltman *yawns*
<geekyadam> finally got my linux machine up at our new apartment
 * InHisName is still hanging around, geekyadam
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Niiiice Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> Morning bear
<rmg51> o/
<ChinnoDog> Good morning PA
<ssweeny> good morning ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: what's new in yinz neck of the woods?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, not much. getting ready to head off to copenhagen
<ChinnoDog> oh oh I want to go
 * ChinnoDog folds self into ssweeny's luggage
<ssweeny> no way. i need that space for LEGOs
<ChinnoDog> Why are you taking LEGOs to Copenhagen?
<ssweeny> i'm bringing them back
<ssweeny> copenhagen has the largest LEGO store on the planet
<ssweeny> so i guess i could take you along in my luggage but you're on your own to get back
<InHisName> Hey guys, just build an SST of legos !
<ChinnoDog> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1214729/James-May-size-Lego-house-wants.html
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to build one of those and live in it
<ChinnoDog> The mattress will need a topper though.
<JonathanD> sounds good.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-23
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning? Looks more like night.
<rmg51> open your eyes and see the light
<rmg51> even if you have to turn one on first :-D
<waltman> $^#!$ morning people...
<JonathanD> Hi waltman
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * ChinnoDog makes blog explode with new posts
<ChinnoDog> If PennBot were here he would tell you all about it
<ChinnoDog> RIP PennBot
<InHisName> Now, ChinnoDog, don't go ripping into poor defenseless pennbot.......
<ChinnoDog> He isn't here anymore.
<ChinnoDog> Can someone add me back to planet? http://www.chinnodog.com/category/technology/ubuntu/
<ChinnoDog> I wish I could eliminate the /technology part of the permalink but it looks like Wordpress doesn't support that. poop
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<rmg51> well, I just found out two things
<rmg51> Teddy's old laptop won't run Ubuntu 12.10
<rmg51> threw a pae error trying to boot a live dvd
<rmg51> but..... I booted Linux Mint
<rmg51> I can live with that
<ChinnoDog> rmg51: What was the error?
<rmg51> cpu is to old
<rmg51> it is a nine year old lappy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-24
<ChinnoDog> Is there an option to boot without PAE?
<rmg51> didn't try
 * ChinnoDog prefers the two tier memory architecture that is faster instead of the 3 tier PAE architecture
<rmg51> but the kernel doesn't want to install
<rmg51> keep in mind I upgraded to 12.10
<rmg51> Unity won't load
<rmg51> xfce will
<argv_turk> 3rd party debate right now
<argv_turk> http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/
<rmg51> we don't recognize that nick
<rmg51> you need to change it back
<argv_turk> i kind of like it :[
<argv_turk> what do you think jedijf
<argv_turk> and JonathanD
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Really cheap roku
<JonathanD> Morning, also.
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> hey walt
<waltman> hey
<InHisName> hay is for horses
<waltman> yo
<InHisName> 1/2 yo-yo to you two
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> hey
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jedijf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-25
<ChinnoDog> No one answered me about planet. Anyone have the front door keys to that that can add me?
<rmg51> sorry ChinnoDog, can't help you
<rmg51> I think only jedijf or pleia2 can help you
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog, say what?
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog, issue with planet?
<ChinnoDog> No issue. I want my blog added to it again.
<TheLordOfTime> need someone to push it for you?
<TheLordOfTime> i can
<TheLordOfTime> members have access to the bzr ;P
<TheLordOfTime> give me the details in a privmsg, since i'm rebooting righit now to access my Ubuntu partition
<TheLordOfTime> (I was messing with a Windows server)
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog, if you want, i can readd you to that config, i'll be back in 20 seconds (reboot).  privmsg me the details of what you want in that file, i'll push it up there, but you'll still need to wait for the planet.u.c conf refresh
<adom> any of you use a server at home to serve your media files. maybe to a media center PC? what do you use for the media file server? i was thinking of using ubuntu server and setting up SMB/samba, but ive been hearing a lot about roll-your-own NAS boxes at home being better suited for media file serving.
<adom> FreeNAS8 vs. NAS4Free. Go.
<TheLordOfTime> PennBot is dead, it died when the server literally exploded
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog, there's more details i'll need than just your blog's URL
<TheLordOfTime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Adding_Your_Feed
<waltman> TheLordOfTime: can't PennBot be restored from the copious backups that were made before said explosion? :)
<TheLordOfTime> waltman, they got corrupted when my local server got corrupted by a strong power surge
<waltman> So that's when you fell back to your off-site backups, right? :)
<waltman> oops, sorry, s/off-site/cloud/
<ChinnoDog> TheLordOfTime: I am confused. Isn't planet.ubuntupennsylvania.com a separate planet installation?
<TheLordOfTime> oh that one/
<TheLordOfTime> nevermind, i don't have write there
<ChinnoDog> s/.*/cloud
<TheLordOfTime> that'd need pleia2
<TheLordOfTime> "planet" can mean planet ubuntu too :P
<TheLordOfTime> actually is that even online
<TheLordOfTime> ?
<TheLordOfTime> ah it is, but its .org :P
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog, privmsg pleia2 or jedijf
<TheLordOfTime> are you already on planet.u.c though?
<waltman> TheLordOfTime: I just want you to know that I was just teasing :)
<TheLordOfTime> waltman, :P
<TheLordOfTime> waltman, its 10:47, cba to care whether you're teasing or not
<TheLordOfTime> 22:47 *
<waltman> We've all had boxes die without backups.
<TheLordOfTime> waltman, yeah, well...
<TheLordOfTime> kinda lost all of TrekWeb's old tickets in the explosion
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<rmg51> Morning
<lamalex> pleia2, are you coming to copenhagen next week?
<pleia2> lamalex: yep
<pleia2> ssweeny is coming this time too \o/
<pleia2> (or maybe is there :))
<lamalex> i dont think he's here yet
<pleia2> how's the hotel?
<lamalex> (at least haven't seen him)
<JonathanD> GOod morning.
<waltman> Good sleeping weather. Hard waking up weather.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> G'nite peoples and bear
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-26
<jthan> Anyone rocking some sweet custom roms on their android device that I should check out?
<adom> i had cyanogen for a bit but decided to stay vanilla with my replacement >.>
<adom> it was sweet tho
<adom> lots of features
<jthan> Why did you stay vanilla this time?
<jthan> and how did cm10 treat your battery?
<adom> oh geez, when i had it, it was C7 i think
<jthan> oh wow
<jthan> alright
<adom> battery was better than vanilla
<adom> i stayed vanilla in case i had to return it, which i had to do with last one because of screen crack
<jthan> Man that just means you use an ruu and return it to factory :-p
<jthan> Don't let the big bad carrier scare you
<adom> no no, listen here...
<jthan> A great attitude does much more than turn on the lights in our worlds; it seems to magically connect us to all sorts of serendipitous opportunities that were somehow absent before the change.
<jthan> oops
<jthan> lol
<adom> i researched for days before rooting, and made sure i knew the exact way(s) to unroot that specific rom and loader. but i couldnt when i tried
<jthan> Good thing it was a quote and not something less appropriate. I forget that PuTTY is crazy like that.
<adom> could not for the life of me remove the superuser app icon
<adom> heh
<jthan> I think it's different now. I just helped a bud return his to factory condition and we did okay. I haven't rooted my own device yet because root just came out last week
<jthan> But I have been itching...
<adom> well, it IS great
<adom> i miss it at times
<adom> but im set on getting the Galaxy SIII in a week or so, so im just dealing with cracked screen til i get a few bucks saved to get it
<jthan> Gotcha. Save your money and wait for the One X+ !
<adom> whats that!!!???
<jthan> Lol. New version of the One X coming to AT&T
<jthan> basically more up to par with the international XL specs. Quad-core
<jthan> Fun stuff.
<adom> looks like the One X+ just beats the S3 on most stuff. http://www.autoomobile.com/news/htc-one-x-vs-samsung-galaxy-s3-jelly-bean/1006205/
<adom> not a deal breaker for the S3 for me
<adom> also, just like the S3, the One X will be getting a dual-core CPU (not a quad core like its global version)
<adom> so the CPU isnt really that different...i think
<jthan> The One X has a dual core
<jthan> the One X+ (not out yet) is going to be a quad.
<jthan> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/02/htc-one-x-plus-tegra-3-android-jelly-bean-sense-4-plus/
<adom> "As for a US release, well, you'll just have to sit tight and see what news the day brings."
<adom> unsure if the US version will have quad core
<jthan> Nahh.. The current international One X already is boasting the Tegra 3 so idk.
<jthan> lol
<adom> i know the reason the quad core CPUs keep getting the axe is because of problems iwth the CPU architecture working the 4G LTE and stuff so they switch to the snapdragon which works nicely with 4G
<adom> but thats all i know, i should read more
<adom> if i went with verizon's S3, i could get a 16GB for 200, or a 32GB for 250.
<adom> but i have tmobile, and if i went to verizon, id have to wait til like february for my plan to end
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> meh, morning
<MutantTurkey> So i have a new project I'm working on
<MutantTurkey> which is dbus over fuse
<MutantTurkey> exposing dbus as a synthetic file system similar to /proc of /sys
<jthan> TO FLASH OR NOT TO FLASH
<waltman> jthan: Well, I'm not a professional photographer, but I'd say it depends on how much ambient light there is.
<jedijf> jthan: keep clothes *ON*
<jthan> Lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-27
<JonathanD> gooooooooood morning!
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> Heading out to cposc shortly.
<rmg51> heading out to shop shortly
<JonathanD> get me socks
<rmg51> any color preference?
<JonathanD> black
<rmg51> they will be here waiting for you
<JonathanD> Thanks.
<JonathanD> I'm printing fosscon and hive flyers, printer is taking it's good ol time.
<JonathanD> like cooling down between each page now.
<JonathanD> Maybe the coverage % is too high.
<JonathanD> It doesn't usually do that.
<rmg51> sounds like you should have done this last night
<JonathanD> The flyers started existing after I was sleeping.
<JonathanD> This printer does a great job on color prints, at least.
<JonathanD> They look great.
<waltman> Morning
<waltman> Nice. Just had my lights flicker and the storm's still 2 days away.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-28
<rmg51> good thing I don't use Unity
<rmg51> just upgraded to 12.10 and Unity is broken
<waltman> How was CPOSC?
<rmg51> I didn't go
<rmg51> never planned to
<JonathanD> good waltman
<waltman> I'm sorry I couldn't make it, but I did have a lot of fun doing alumni-type stuff :)
<waltman> Did you go to the ABC afterwards?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> running late
<rmg51> time for my walk
<rmg51> if it's not raining
<waltman> morning?
<InHisName> Still dry so far up here, this morning.
<waltman> It sounded like it was raining all night here.
<waltman> Really nice sleeping weather. My windows face NE, so I rarely get a breeze in unless there's storm brewing.
<waltman> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/54394_3966782768154_745960999_o.jpg # I'm somewhere in the first n
<rmg51> waltman: couldn't find you ;-)
<waltman> I couldn't find me either.
<waltman> Any suggestions for a remote desktop client for linux? I found a site that recommended tsclient, but that no longer appears to be in either debian or ubuntu.
<waltman> maybe rdesktop?
<waltman> Wow! That works surprisingly well.
<jthan> waltman: good results?
<jthan> Is it secure by default in some fashion, or did you have to tunnel it over ssh/vpn?
<waltman> Not a clue. I just turned it on on my windows 7 box at $lab and then ran rdesktop at home.
<jthan> Lol, nice.
<jthan> Now everyone is using it!
<waltman> I'm mostly just surprised that it's fast enough to use.
<waltman> Well, they still need my username and password
<waltman> which I guess they just sniffed off the line.
<waltman> just scanning through rdesktop's manpage, it seems to be encrypted.
<waltman> Honestly it doesn't seem much slower or laggy than win7 normally does :)
<jthan> That's good to know.
<jthan> My linode won't keep time
<jthan> and the thing is.. I just synced it with ntp and all
<jthan> and it's still wrong
<jthan> SO I don't get it
<jthan> Sun Oct 28 14:41:36 MDT 2012
<jedijf> jthan: look in the linode library for your answer
<jedijf> waltman: i have tsclient
<jedijf> in ubu 1104
<jthan> jedijf: That's a possibility. Sounds like work, though
<waltman> jedijf: I'm running 12.04 on my linode and it's not there.
<rmg51> tsclient is not in the repos for 12.04
<waltman> Doesn't really matter. rdesktop seemed to work just fine.
<ChinnoDog> DC Metro service for Monday is cancelled.
<ChinnoDog> I have tickets to a concert tomorrow but I can't find evidence it is cancelled. hmm
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-21
<waltman> http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2013/10/the-regular-holy-war.html
<JonathanD> Morning.
<adom> JonathanD: are you really up and on IRC at 5am every morning? that's impressive!
<waltman> adom: It's less impressive when you realize the days are shorter on JonathanD's homeworld.
<JonathanD> adom: generally yes.
<JonathanD> adom: I was accused today of secretly being a late-waking european.
<KyleYankan> Have you ever seen JonathanD and a late-waking european at the same time?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<waltman> adom: I think JonathanD's real secret is that he never sleeps
<adom> VAMPIRE!
<adom> That would be terrible. They'd put us normal-hour-working geeks out of business!
<waltman> There's a fairly famous science fiction novel about a group of people who don't need to sleep and the issues that causes for the people who still do.
<JonathanD> I wish I did not need to sleep.
<waltman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beggars_in_Spain
<waltman> JonathanD: So does your phone!
<JonathanD> waltman: my phone is still on saturday nights charge :P
<JonathanD> I think I'll have ot actually plug it in shortly though.
<InHisName> In 'nautilus' I see "windows share" click on it.  See myworkgroup.  Click that, 3 computers.  One of them is ubuntu box.   "Unable to access location.  failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection timed out."   Do I fix this in nautilus or SMB settings and where to find them to fix them right ?
<InHisName> apparantly samba was uninstalled with an upgrade for ubuntu in past.  Re-installed.  Now wrestling with "Failed to retrieve share list from server. Connection timed out." error.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-22
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> how goes?
<rmg51> slow and steady
<InHisName> chilly mornin'
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Network Solutions is broken today
<TheLordOfTime> old news
<ChinnoDog> How do you guard against your root DNS server tanking?
<TheLordOfTime> redundant backups
<ChinnoDog> I mean how do you make sure your web site resolves during an outage like this?
<ChinnoDog> The problem is that one or more of the Network Solutions DNS servers is not working
<ChinnoDog> Multiple NS servers isn't going to help if the root server is offline
<pleia2> network solutions doesn't run the root servers, those are run by ICANN
<pleia2> unless you mean something else by "root server"?
<pleia2> and your master dns server can go down, but the slaves should still work fine, they just won't get updated
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<pleia2> (that's kind of the whole point :))
<TheLordOfTime> exactly
<pleia2> typically people put their nameservers in different physical locations to prevent multiple ones going out at once, or sync between multiple providers
<pleia2> but honestly, most people stick with one provider and trust they are redundant as they should be (not great, but common enough, I do it)
<ChinnoDog> It isn't one of the DNS servers for the domain, it is the Network Solutions server that points to the next level DNS servr. Does that make it a .com server? I'm not sure since I don't know how the load of TLDs are distributed.
<ChinnoDog> When I try to resolve the affected domains the query times out
<ChinnoDog> Looks like it is fixed now. Seems to be a single point of failure I can't do anything about though.
<pleia2> yeah, this is a case of a whole provider failing
<pleia2> on the bright side, you're not alone :D
<ChinnoDog> Not very comforting. lol
<ChinnoDog> This happened before and it was Network Solutions the last time as well
<ChinnoDog> Looking for someone that has measured reliability of the registrars but I can't find any.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning stuffed toy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> What is up with that email?
<jedijf> what email?
<JonathanD> jedijf: to us-pa
<JonathanD> Is he asking if it's ok to download? or if his speed tests are correct?
<ChinnoDog> or does not understand downloads
<jedijf> either way, can't download Linus
<jedijf> needs the thing in your basement
<square-r00t> i do not think i would want to download linus. i have trouble enough trying to understand the dude in interviews, i wouldn't want to have to try to make the dude feel welcome in my home
<KyleYankan> Not to mention that the dude is.... a huge jerk
<TheLordOfTime> JonathanD: ChinnoDog: my take is that guy doesn't understand downloading things, his question is not based in any actual information
<TheLordOfTime> and has no real basis for his question there, "Why does one thing download faster than another method"?
<ChinnoDog> More importantly, who cares?
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<ChinnoDog> Short of explaining TCP/IP and Bittorrent to him, probably nothing else that could be said.
<TheLordOfTime> now, someone asking for a 12.04 disk, that is a better question for the mailing list xD
<TheLordOfTime> but, that shows that they're too lazy to download the ISO
<ChinnoDog> or don't know how
<ChinnoDog> Or have dial-up
<KyleYankan> or no cd burner
<ChinnoDog> Or their carrier pigeon is out of service
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<KyleYankan> It's got avian fly
<TheLordOfTime> flu*
<KyleYankan> flu* (damnit)
<TheLordOfTime> "avaian fly"
<TheLordOfTime> avian*
<TheLordOfTime> of COURSE it's got avian fly, it's a bird! :p
<KyleYankan> pretty fly
<jedijf> was it jeff looking for a 12.04?
 * jedijf didn't check personal email since the linus reply
<TheLordOfTime> lemme look
<TheLordOfTime> i can't tell on my phone, it's buried under the bug spam
<TheLordOfTime> jedijf: no it was a Ross Savage
<TheLordOfTime> claims to be out near Allentown
<jedijf> hmm, the jeff was near allentown as well  - gonna recommend makelv for them (already did for jeff)
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, did you know that 13.04 is going to EOL before 12.10?
<JonathanD> TheLordOfTime: thats kinda what LTS means.
<JonathanD> 12.10 is an LTS, 13.04 isn't.
<JonathanD> oh, 12.10 isn't either, nevermind
<JonathanD> I forgot the EOL schedule changed.
<TheLordOfTime> JonathanD: um... 12.04 is an LTS... :p
<TheLordOfTime> LTSes i think are still every 2 years :p
<TheLordOfTime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases lol
<jedijf> yeah but then they shorted the interval releases
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<jedijf> shorted the support time and extended the lts - it's ultimately a push
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<jedijf> plus inteval riders /usually/ go up every 6 mos or they get stuck in past like me on some boxes
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> i tend to keep my machines as LTS, but i also have a decent number of backported packages... :P
<JonathanD> I'm still running ubuntu -200.04
<jedijf> or don't touch boxes for years - and that's a good way to see how long since touched
<jedijf> and wth am i holding on to it
<jedijf> lol
 * jedijf rubs timex/sinclair
<JonathanD> jedijf: got any dell chargers? :p
<jedijf> JonathanD: a few - the weird rectangular ones with the wire showing
<JonathanD> I'm looking for a round one.
<JonathanD> I have the rectangles with the angled top
<jedijf> JonathanD: i'll start checking - i have some at home - some in storage - etc
<JonathanD> I still can't get nvidia driver to work on josh's laptop :/
<JonathanD> nv works, but won't minecraft
<jedijf> go to makelv - the linux fold will help you ;)
<TheLordOfTime> JonathanD: don't forget to optirun minecraft
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise it dies :P
<JonathanD> jedijf: I think it's just too old.
<TheLordOfTime> JonathanD: what's the system model and graphics card?
<JonathanD> I had it working at one point with the blob driver.
<JonathanD> But it wouldn't use the full screen.
<JonathanD> TheLordOfTime: don't know offhand.
<JonathanD> I can find out at 3.
<TheLordOfTime> mmkay
<TheLordOfTime> because i've heard issues with machines older than 5 years with minecraft
<TheLordOfTime> heard of*
<JonathanD> TheLordOfTime: it runs ok with the blob driver but won't use the full resolution of the display.
<JonathanD> and it doesn't scale it, either, it actually just uses the top left of the screen and leaves bars on the right and bottom.
<JonathanD> nv fills the screen but has worse performance.
<TheLordOfTime> probably old enough that the drivers don't work completely (nvidia)
<TheLordOfTime> but again, that's why i asked system model and graphics card :P
<JonathanD> As it is I have to install an older version of the nvidia drivers.
<TheLordOfTime> wheee, spam... >.>
<TheLordOfTime> sometimes i hate being a bugs triager, I get a ton of bug notice spams >.>
<jedijf> i filtered them and then don't see the ones i want to see :/ -
<jedijf> the loco teams bugs
<jedijf> oops
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> as a member of bug control and a watcher of a few packages i do triaging on, i get a LOT of bugspam
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-24
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Whats up rmg51
<rmg51> just us
<JonathanD> seems like my autoaway is broken.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> why do i always feel like the last category
<teddy-dbear> because your not a dog or a turkey, and people have doubts about you being a peoples ;-)
<jedijf> exactly
<jthan> jedijf: ROBOT
<TheLordOfTime> i'm more likely to be part robot than jedijf is... xD
<jthan> I think I miss using Linux more often.
<JonathanD> so use it more often.
<JonathanD> :P
<jthan> I don't really have the means at the moment.
<jthan> Like... I want to buy a laptop just to put Ubuntu on to flash around :-p
<jthan> is that bad?
<JonathanD> jthan: get an x31
<jthan> You're trolling me
<JonathanD> jthan: I'm not.
<JonathanD> They're fun to play with.
<JonathanD> jedijf: get jthan an x31
<JonathanD> :P
<jthan> I still owe him $9 for the msp430 he sent me... :-p
<JonathanD> jthan: he gave out free x31s at fosscon 2 years ago
<jthan> He's generous as all hell. I love him.
<jthan> He even gives out free ideas, life tips... umm..... bread
<JonathanD> jthan: they were from ntr
<JonathanD> jthan: jedijf's got those connections ;)
<jthan> I finally got my raspberry pi.. maybe it'll satisfy my craving for a little while.
<jedijf> jthan: if i give - no one owes me
<jedijf> jthan: do arch on pi
<jthan> jedijf: I was considering arch, actually. Might roll it on the linode first just to mess around.
<jedijf> do on pi
<jthan> Have you gotten a pi?
<jedijf> certainly
<jthan> What's it do for you?
<jedijf> lol - nothing
<jthan> I want to get a TV tuner and use xbmc to record my bff anderson cooper.
<jedijf> thats on my list
<jthan> Well I've got everything to do so except a TV Tuner that is on the list of approved ones.
<jthan> I'd rather get arch up and running first
<jthan> If I go with arch*
<jthan> Which I probably will
<jedijf> i need to design something for these red light cameras
<jthan> That sounds fun.
<jedijf> like a missile launcher
<jthan> Well that seems excessive.
<jedijf> $100 a pop is getting expensive
<jthan> Maybe a potato gun.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-25
<ChinnoDog> I am failing at editing my partition table
<ChinnoDog> sfdisk says that writing the new partition table worked but clearly it did not :-\
<ChinnoDog> Never mind. My math was bad. I have successfully modified my partition table
<InHisName> any photo editors awake right now ?
<InHisName> What's the easiest app to do a bunch of thumbnailing of photos to 460x284 pixels.  I'd like to set a rectangle of 460x284 and drag it to where I want it then hit crop and save as. Then next photo until the big pile is done with.
<InHisName> off to sleep now, I'll read your answers when I get up.
<square-r00t> InHisName: assuming the aspect ratio is the same and you want to just resize, not actually CROP,   mkdir ~/incoming; cd /path/to/images/to/be/resized/ ; find ./ -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec convert '{}' ~/incoming/'{}' \;
<square-r00t> what that does: the first one makes a folder called "incoming" in your home directory. this is where the resized images will go. then we cd (change directory) to where the input images are. the next one, the find command, searches only the current directory for only files (if they all have the same filename extension, you can throw -iname "*.EXTENSION" after the -type f)
<square-r00t> it then runs "convert", the cli ImageMagick utility, to resize the image to- oh, whoops, wait
<square-r00t> InHisName:  mkdir ~/incoming; cd /path/to/images/to/be/resized/ ; find ./ -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec convert '{}' -resize 460x284\! ~/incoming/'{}' \;
<square-r00t> THAT
<square-r00t> so then it runs convert and force-resizes to the desired size on all the files at once (may take a little bit of time)
<square-r00t> done
<square-r00t> or you can use GIMP. open the file, Image > Resize (alt+r, i believe, also brings it up) and unclick the chain icon to prevent aspect ratio forcing. select the dropdown for pixels, and enter the desired size, etc.
<square-r00t> my way takes a lot less longer. :)
<JonathanD> Morning.
<square-r00t> indeed it is
<JonathanD> Time to pary.
<JonathanD> party
<square-r00t> http://nedroid.com/2009/05/party-cat-full-series/
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Last day, rmg51
<rmg51> last day for what?
<JonathanD> my job
<JonathanD> I start the new one next week.
<rmg51> I'd like to do the same thing
<rmg51> but I don't really want to start looking
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Hi square-r00t, that's a great fast way to force a resize to a std thumb.  But I wanted to crop.  Orig are mostly tall skinny pics and few are horiz.   I want a horz midsize thumb where I can pick where the pixels are snatched from. I'd just like to have crop rectangle pop up without having to type the numbers in over and over.  Then all I need to do is drag rectangle to area to capture, crop it, and save as. Then next photo.
<jedijf> < square-r00t> or you can use GIMP. open the file, Image > Resize (alt+r, i believe, also brings it up) and  unclick the chain icon to prevent aspect ratio forcing. select the dropdown for pixels, and  enter the desired size, etc.
<jedijf> InHisName: one at a time ^^^
<InHisName> Do I have to RE-TYPE in 460x284 EACH and EVERY time I want to crop one ?    Is there an app that will use predefined default crop size of 460x284 ?  Thereby reducing the re-dundant re-typing.
<rmg51> http://photobatch.wikidot.com/actions
<rmg51> it's in the repos ^^
<InHisName> I installed something called shutter to do the crops.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-26
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> off for the first round of shopping
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-27
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<KyleYankan> Morn folks
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-20
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-21
<jackson> evening
<jthan> jackson: Hey
<jackson> o/
<jackson> go steelers
<jackson> :)
<jthan> Meh, you know.. I'm a cowboys fan.
<jackson> np some people have team handicap problem
<jthan> Lol
<HowdyDoody> Goooood Mawnin' 2 u all
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> Hi.
<teddy-dbear> o/
 * waltman gives teddy-dbear some chocolates
<teddy-dbear> chocolate is always welcome :-D
<r00t^2> anyone have contact info for temple and upenn job boards?
<r00t^2> have a posting
<MutantTurkey> so now the streets department blocked off my exit from a road... but i am stuck in 2 hour parking
<MutantTurkey> what should I do?
<teddy-dbear> sleep in your car
<waltman> contact your city councilperson to fix the ticket you'll be getting? :)
<MutantTurkey> too bad they'refucking crooks
<waltman> I'm not sure I understand your complaint. What does "my exit from a road" mean?
<MutantTurkey> 1 way, very narrow street, giant truck blocking the exit, permenantly parked, in the opposite direction of the street, smack at the exit of the street
<MutantTurkey> enterance -> me -> truck -> end of block
<jedijf> back out carefully
<MutantTurkey> yeah that wasn't really a viable option either
<MutantTurkey> when i went back the guy was there and I told him to move it, so he did. ended up being no prob
<jedijf> wasted all that irc time for nothing
<jedijf> 12 minutes
<jedijf> hour and 12 minutes
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> r00t^2: what is it>?
<MutantTurkey> also drexel has a job board
<MutantTurkey> but what's the position
<MutantTurkey> i think drexel's is only engineering (the one i am thinking of one)
<MutantTurkey> join #trinity-desktop
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-22
<rmg51> Morning
<pleia2> morning
<jedijf> ummmm
<jedijf> little early for pleia2
<jedijf> release day is tomorrow - go back to bed
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<jedijf> ok, catching up on social media - pleia2 is below us
<ChinnoDog> morning
<waltman> I think pleia2 might be on the east coast.
<waltman> Where in the world is pleia2 sandiego?
<jedijf> yeah, i verified on the social media - whirlwind tour
<ChinnoDog> Where is Google Latitude when you need it?
<ChinnoDog> Oh right, dead with the other useful projects Google has retired.
<ChinnoDog> Google apps aren't allowed to have a natural lifecycle.
<pleia2> waltman: I bought a red coat and hat to wear on Halloween :D (I'll be taking a flight to Paris)
<pleia2> also, if you check my G+ page you can see where I am (G+ raplaced Latitude, so)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-23
<ChinnoDog> I don't see any links to a map with you on it.
<waltman> Nor do I
<waltman> In fact, it says you're currently in San Francisco.
<pleia2> oh, maybe it's only viewable to me
 * pleia2 sees about fixing this
 * waltman is grumpy about his laundry tonight
<pleia2> there we go
<waltman> Where should we be looking for this?
<pleia2> https://plus.google.com/+ElizabethKrumbachJoseph/posts
<pleia2> under my name
<pleia2> if you're logged in
<pleia2> won't let me show it to the whole not logged in world, annoying
<waltman> Under your name all it says is "Lives in San Francisco"
<pleia2> are you logged in to g+?
<waltman> Yup
<pleia2> maybe it's being laggy
<pleia2> works between my accounts (elizabethkjoseph can see elizabethkrumbachjoseph)
 * pleia2 shrugs
<waltman> What should I be seeing?
<pleia2> Currently in Raleigh, NC, USA
<waltman> aha, there it is!
<pleia2> rather than where I live
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> if you're my g+ friend, you get more precise data when you mouse over the city name
<waltman> I had to force-reload the page
<pleia2> except the location is wrong, so whatever :)
<pleia2> social media is ahrd
<pleia2> hard
<waltman> You know the game starts 3 hours earlier here, right? :)
<pleia2> yeah, I was at the speakers dinner when it started :(
<waltman> http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=3520
<pleia2> made it just in time for the first run of the game last night (my flight was delayed)
<pleia2> er, 3 hours *later*!
<pleia2> 5pm at home
<pleia2> also, HP is killing me, wearing blue at this conference arrgggh
<waltman> When you become president of HP, your first act should be to change the corporate color to pink!
<pleia2> ++
<pleia2> they asked me if I wanted some custom polos and I said "can they be pink?" "no"
<ChinnoDog> HP logo in pink. I can't wait to see it.
 * pleia2 shut down
<pleia2> only blue
<waltman> Not many other companies use pink as their official corporate color, so your engineers will be easily picked out in a crowd.
<pleia2> there's t-mobile
<waltman> Do they make servers?
<waltman> Or printer/calculators?
<pleia2> no, but HP Enterprise won't either :)
<waltman> Oh well, I'm sure HP pink will be a much nicer shade than T-Mobile pink. What do Germans know from pink anyway?
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> oh no no no
<pleia2> stupid royals
<pleia2> oh gosh
<pleia2> oh are you serious
<pleia2> I don't think I want to watch this game anymore :)
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> pleia2: so i guess my findjim site no longer works - lol - did that after latitude games when you folk went to SELF
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<pleia2> yeah :( I am actually sad they got rid of it
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-24
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
 * LobsterMan slaps MutantTurkey around a bit with a heavy metal pole
<LobsterMan> hi :P
<waltman> LobsterMan: Are you a regular LobsterMan or a MutantLobsterMan
<waltman> ?
<LobsterMan> just a normal one
<LobsterMan> an afk LobsterMan too though ;o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-25
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-20
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Anyone using Amazon Cloud Drive? I'm looking for a desktop client. I've only found DragonDisk so far.
<JonathanD> Hi.
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog, i have not tried any integrations w/ Amazon Cloud Drive unfortunately. I've found dropbox selective sync paired with AWS Glacier to be a good combo for me
<lazyPower> dropbox is active workspace items + archival, then deep freeze archival of my dropbox to glacier once a month
<ChinnoDog> It is hard to ignore with unlimited storage for $60/year
<jthan> but do you trust it?
<ChinnoDog> idk yet.
<ChinnoDog> First I have to find a way to access it!
<ChinnoDog> Looks like DragonDisk uses s3 API but Cloud Drive does not. How ironic.
<jthan> I don't really trust anyone with my data except me
<ChinnoDog> Are you storing your backups off site on redundant storage?
<jthan> Yes.
<ChinnoDog> I guess I need to sign up for jthan cloud storage services.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: it's more expensive but.. Well at least you know who's touching your data
<lazyPower> http://www.code42.com/crashplan/ is good too. i know several who are using it
<ChinnoDog> I used Crashplan for a number of years but I stopped because my Internet access was too slow for the amount of traffic it generates.
<ChinnoDog> Cloud Drive has more utility than than if it is another cloud storage provider like Dropbox though.
<ChinnoDog> s/than than/than that/
<lazyPower> well crashplan is exactly that
<lazyPower> disaster recovery
<lazyPower> dropbox is more of a floating workspace
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-21
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> I think I am going to surrender to Dropbox. Cloud Drive is the only real competitor I would consider and I would have to use storagemadeeasy.com to access it from Linux so it would cost the same amount anyway.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: or spin your own. Might not be cheaper though.
<ChinnoDog> Takes too long. I am lazy.
<ChinnoDog> OneDrive also offers a good deal. It is cheaper for 1tb of storage and then I can use MS Office.
<ChinnoDog> Dropbox still path of least resistance.
<lazypower> ^
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-22
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> top of the mornin
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<ChinnoDog> So, OneDrive isn't a little cheaper than DropBox, it is a lot cheaper. $9.99/mo for 5 years each with 5tb of space.
<ChinnoDog> s/years/users/
<ChinnoDog> erg, lets try that again. $9.99/mo for 5 users each with 1tb of space = 5tb
<lazypower> intro promo price, then a price hike i assume?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: owncloud is good :P
<JonathanD> to run your own.
<lazypower> storage wars are a race to the bottom. Its eventually going to start going back up. Simple economics dictate that right now they're vying for users, and once they have a critical mass the pricing structure can and more than likely will change.
<JonathanD> yes
<ChinnoDog> But who knows how long that will be from now?
<ChinnoDog> I could get cloud storage for me, my gf, and 3 parents for $10 and give them recent copies of Office. (I don't care about Office that much.)
<ChinnoDog> Or I could pay $10/user for Dropbox.
<ChinnoDog> I realize Dropbox is only offering 1tb to be competitive and that Google and MS are eating the costs so they can win the race. I think it is possible the cost of storage will fall fast enough that by the time the actual storage volume would have eaten into profit margins the cost of storage will be lower.
<ChinnoDog> Therefore I think I can assume the cost of that 1TB will never go up no matter where I get it.
<ChinnoDog> On the other hand, the cost of Cloud Drive could go up if they continue to be unlimited.
<WorkingTurkey> but 9/10 users do not use 1tb
<WorkingTurkey> right?
<WorkingTurkey> so mostly everyone is paying plans larger than they need
<WorkingTurkey> it's like cash,
<WorkingTurkey> all the money is 'available' but if you tried to use all the money at once you'd get a bank run
<ChinnoDog> Yes. Dropbox is counting on most people not using anywhere close to the limit. Their profit model breaks if that happens.
<ChinnoDog> MS and Google count on that too but if people use too much they have deep pockets and can eat the cost.
<ChinnoDog> imho Dropbox should create family plans in the knowledge that people savvy enough to sign up for dropbox have many friends and relatives that will barely use any space.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-25
<L3gacy> Anyone in this Ubuntu channel ahve a 1GB or great CF (Compact Flash) card?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-24
<icey-travel> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey-travel> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-26
<icey-travel> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> A lot of repetition in here. Must be a teddybot.
<teddy-dbear> could be 8-)
<waltman> With this suddenly cold weather, maybe teddy-dbear's starting to think about his long winter nap.
 * teddy-dbear thinks about a nap all the time :-D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey-travel> ahoy
<icey-travel> how's it teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> doing good icey-travel
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-28
<icey-travel> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> morning teddy
<swift110> hey
<waltman> yo
<swift110> how are you waltman
<ChinnoDog>  /join ##ato
<ChinnoDog> Oops...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> This continues to annoy me, so I just filed a bug report -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1727868
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-27
<waltman> I haven't had much success in my bug reports, have I? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~waltman
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
 * waltman *sighs* after a little chat on #ubuntu about bug reporting
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-25
<waltman> Another 19.10 oddity -- When I installed a new kernal just now it removed all the nvidia drivers I'd previously installed. When I rebooted it wasn't using *any* nvidia drivers. Then I reinstalled them, rebooted again, and now it seems fine.
<waltman> I think that was required to get them from ubuntu proper instead of nvidia.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
